# Anything you are looking forward to this year?



## nars (Jun 18, 2011)

Its been almost a week since the new years has started and I wanted to know if anyone else had something they were looking forward to.

If you're reading this then chances are you are still on the droidx, and if you plan on upgrading during the summer or even next Christmas what (even if they're rumored) are you looking forward to purchasing as an upgrade?

But while you're waiting for those sexy new batch of quad core processors to fit in our pockets, there's probably certain roms or rom updates you're looking forward to as well right? If you answered yes I'd like to know what's up.

I seem to always fall out of the loop of things no matter how hard I try so I wanted to read of others wishes and opinions of new things to come


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

I know the Galaxy S3 comes out in March (at least thats what is going around) and my upgrade is in March too. I'm just hoping it managed to find its way onto Verizon.


----------



## nars (Jun 18, 2011)

johnomaz said:


> I know the Galaxy S3 comes out in March (at least thats what is going around) and my upgrade is in March too. I'm just hoping it managed to find its way onto Verizon.


What are the rumored specs for the galaxy s III?


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

http://www.android.net/forum/samsung-galaxy-s3/77109-galaxy-s3-rumored-specs.html


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

If the SG3 comes to Verizon then I want it. It'll probably have the more efficient radios + quadcore = siiick. Hopefully Verizon pulls their heads out of their tushy and doesn't pass on it like the SG2.


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

The only Android I've had is my DroidX. My wife has an HTC Thunderbolt and honestly, I'm not impressed with it. I've never had a Samsung but I've seen a couple S2s out there and my Dad may be getting one soon. I'm not going to be leaving Verizon, but I definitely hope we see the S3.


----------



## qwiklildroider (Sep 12, 2011)

First android phone was the droid 2 but wasn't satisfied.. liked the phone...Bought a Dx from a friend and started playing with Android in depth.. due for a upgrade in September... For the year I am hoping and holding on to the idea that maybe Motorola will give us some keys







if not ill be rocking the dx till either my upgrade or #950ish if we get the 32gb Gnex in white









Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## nars (Jun 18, 2011)

Its great to see so many people still loyal to the droidX. it only goes to show that Motorola builds high quality product which unfortunately isn't accompanied by support for open source.

Sigh.

But in any case aren't we expecting to see quad core phones this summer? Anyone got any links to look at?


----------



## Scottbg1 (Aug 10, 2011)

nars said:


> Its great to see so many people still loyal to the droidX. it only goes to show that Motorola builds high quality product which unfortunately isn't accompanied by support for open source.
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> But in any case aren't we expecting to see quad core phones this summer? Anyone got any links to look at?


The link a few posts up points to the unofficial/rumored specs on the S3. It claims that it is quad core.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

